# LIST OF HCC codes



## bhurford (Mar 7, 2017)

Hi Everyone,
Can anyone direct me to where I can obtain a list of of HCC codes?
Thank ou.


----------



## SarahEFox (Mar 8, 2017)

*HCC Codes*

Here is the link to the CMS website. 

https://www.cms.gov/Medicare/Health...=1&DLEntries=10&DLSort=0&DLSortDir=descending


----------

